# ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

So like the rest of the world, I'm building an ABF with a combo of a PL and ABA. As always the infamous question pops up, "Which timing belt do I use?!"
Now its a known fact that TT sells a belt...for $65
and Eurosport sells a Kent belt ...for $50
But fact of the matter remains, an OEM belt is a whopping like $35. So my search began...and here's what I have to share thus far:
Partnumber - Designation - teeth* x *width
06B-109-119F: Audi A4 2000-2005 1.8T - 150x25mm
06B-109-119A: VW MK4 2000-2005 + NB 1.8T - 150x25mm
058-109-119C: Audi A4 2000-2005 1.8T "Old-Style" - 153x25mm
028-109-119P: VW TDi 1.9L - 137x25mm
048-109-119G: VW ABF - 151x25mm
And now the rolls royce of what could possibly be the belt of choice!
054-109-119H: Audi UrS4 1992-1994 AAN Motor - 151x25mm - $35 germanautoparts.com








I'm still confirming this - but if its true then screw that kent belt.
Furthermore, there is rumor that possibly a Honda belt can be used. I checked the belt for a 22H, and an B18...neither work, I still need to check out a B16 belt, and supposidly, Dayco/Gates supplies 151x25mm belts.
We shall see...








A Few Randoms:
Dodge Colt 1.6L- 151x29mm


_Modified by Pagano at 2:21 PM 5-14-2005_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_054-109-119H: Audi UrS4 1992-1994 AAN Motor - 151x25mm - $35 germanautoparts.com


FWIW, Belt 054 109 119 H $27.40 Cdn from http://www.altrom.com


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (ABA Scirocco)*

holy hell thats like $19 USD...
I want to confirm this so badly...I may have to wait until monday


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (Pagano)*

BTW, where'd you get your timing belt info? I'm looking to do a little timing belt research for one of my projects too.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (ABA Scirocco)*

Local VW Supplier/Dealership/Google


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (Pagano)*

i'm using a 152 tooth timing belt for a 1.8T. it works perfectly. it's just a little tight getting it on!!! 
give'r


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (MA_XXX)*

You cheapass... spend the $50 and get a Kent belt.








I'd hate if you buy some cheapo mismatched belt and the F-er snaps or teeth get ripped off... belts cheap insurance man!!


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_You cheapass... spend the $50 and get a Kent belt.








I'd hate if you buy some cheapo mismatched belt and the F-er snaps or teeth get ripped off... belts cheap insurance man!!

eat me








what's the big deal??? it fits perfectly... same amount of tension as a new 1.8T timing belt when that goes on. should i not be using spark plugs from a 5 cyl. S4 because they weren't "intended" for my ABF G60???
besides i think i paid enough for the continental belt!!!


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (MA_XXX)*

Hey P did you get anymore info on this?


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (VwCrazykid)*

I heard from another vortexer you can use the belt off of a 2.2 prelude(153x25mm)and at $22 a pop not that bad


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (VwCrazykid)*

just got the 054 109 119 H for my abf, fits fine except that it's .5" too narrow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif looks like an 8v belt


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (rabidroco)*

tried a belt for a 99 passat 1.8t, 152 tooth, a tad too loose


----------



## 2nutz#2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (rabidroco)*

call me 054 109 119h $12 503 659 7444 I have 5 right now and can get more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2nutz#2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (2nutz#2)*

I also have that honda belt tb187 for $20.00


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (2nutz#2)*

just making 100% sure. This will work with my 16vaba correct?


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: ABF Timing Belt Post - I have some info you people may enjoy (atrujillo1991)*

those dont work, i learned the hard way








get the correct one from rhussjr, 35 shipped and it works fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justin123 (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont like playing the guessing game.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html


----------



## Th3GreatOne (Aug 30, 2006)

do you guys know if the 054-109-119H teeth are squared or rounded?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

I have the Kent Belt and it's def worth the $.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Why can't you just use the proper belt for the ABF? Am I missing something obvious? 

Contitech number is CT872 - surely any decent parts shop should be able to look that up and cross-reference it?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

The CT872 isn't marketed in NA because the ABF was never used in NA, so there will be no cross reference to the belt as it is only listed as the ABF by Conti. RHussJr here on the Vortex use to sell them for $25, but I am not sure if he still sells them.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

MikkiJayne said:


> Why can't you just use the proper belt for the ABF? Am I missing something obvious?
> 
> Contitech number is CT872 - surely any decent parts shop should be able to look that up and cross-reference it?


..cause as usual, we get screwed in the US and didn't get the ABF nor the belt 

Mikki, maybe you need to start a full import business 


Also, FYI: Honda and Isuzu belts are Curvilinear III and not Curvilinear II like VW belts. They "will work" but are not proper.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

If you can get 'em for $25 then thats not too bad. They're ~£18 here, so that'd work out at at about $30 plus shipping. Probably not worth it.


----------



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

Pagano said:


> 054-109-119H: Audi UrS4 1992-1994 AAN Motor - 151x25mm - $35 germanautoparts.com


This is a 19mm wide belt, though the pic on their site may seem otherwise. It does have 151 teeth though. I talked to GAP and they couldn't confirm the width, but I took a chance anyway.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

AAN belt is too narrow as mentioned above.Use the 06A belt.
with the right amount of tension you can get it to work.:thumbup:


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

FYI the reason 16v TB are odd number of teeth is so they ride in a different groove as they rotate this helps them to not wear on the same teeth as the go around. so even number TB are a no no


i have 2 correct ABF belts i had shipped from england as extras one is a gates and other is a continental 

$30 each plus paypal and shipping if anyone wants them that isnt some cheap knockoff


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Benbuilt4u said:


> FYI the reason 16v TB are odd number of teeth is so they ride in a different groove as they rotate this helps them to not wear on the same teeth as the go around. so even number TB are a no no


This is incorrect.
Once you maintain a 1:2 relationship between the crankshaft and camshaft it does not matter how many teeth or HOW long your belt is. When I built my ABA 20V hybrids we used all kinds of belts and tensioners and found the most cost effective solution.
AEB motors also follow the same format as 16V 9A motors and they come in 2 different belt teeth count. - 152 & 153.
:thumbup:


----------



## windex_wil (Oct 7, 2010)

054-109-119H is not the right one, its 151x19mm, here is the picture:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

048 109 119G available on e-bay motors here...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181457979381


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

ABF belts are avail stateside. see my sig


----------



## cubanvr6jetta (Oct 22, 2009)

Aeb has 2 options dayco part number: 95291 153x25 and part number: 95317 152x25


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ This post has nothing to do in here:
it will just confuse people: AEB is a 1.8T
This is about ABF:
ABA block + 16V head. Needs a 151 teeth belt


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

This is an old thread but I'd like to add 2 things.
The 152 tooth 1.8t belt is much too loose, don't bother with it
06b 109 119a 306 is perfect. I belive it is 150 tooth.


----------

